# truma timer self fit solution.



## joesam

Thats right, no more cold water in the mornings  
Heating or whatever you select on a seven day timer 

Not only have i saved a packet giving Truma a miss at £189, in not having to leave the heating on all night i m quids in on my gas consumption  

Its an easy DIY fit but what should i do with the knowledge and are people interested in knowing how :?:


----------



## pippin

I sense a wind up.

("wind" as in windlass, not windy!)


----------



## joesam

Its no wind up.

Tomorrow i ll put a u tube video up demonstrating the timers function and control of the truma heater/boiler so you can see and judge for yourself.


----------



## pippin

Brilliant!


----------



## Spacerunner

All you have to do is to move the control dial to a position that it can be reached from the bed, no timer required. :wink:


----------



## gaspode

joesam said:


> what should i do with the knowledge


Post details if you want some feedback.


joesam said:


> are people interested in knowing how :?:


I'm sure some members would be interested to know how you've done it. It has been done before, I can recall at least one instance of a member doing it succesfully but maybe your solution is easier or better? We won't know unless you tell us about it will we?
You don't seem to have included details of your M/H in your profile so which model of Truma have you modified?


----------



## dolcefarniente

I suspect it's for gas timing. If not ,when on EHU I couldn't be bothered working mine out so I bought a surprisingly quiet fan blower and plugged it in via a 24 hr wall socket timer. Works a treat and I don't have to wake to boot it. I'd be interested in the details though. Cut the dramatics and post it.


----------



## cabby

I would imagine that it is how to fit a 12 volt timer into the system if he is trying to save gas.I am sure many of us are capable of doing this.
imagine one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Volt-P...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item51999a306b

cabby


----------



## RichardD

Truma now offer a programme/timer with their new boilers. Does anyone know if this can be retrofitted to existing installations?

Richard


----------



## cabby

At the price quoted in the op first comments I shall not bother. if it is cold I leave the heating on, ready for when I get back.I like the heat to soak into the fabric of the interior. :lol: :lol:

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc

spill the beans ! there must be others interested how its done


----------



## joesamps

vicdicdoc said:


> spill the beans ! there must be others interested how its done


ok i ll spill the beans.

But before I do, this isnt just usefull on a timer, as you can add a remote control to overide it and maybe more importantly add a frost stat set around 2 degrees.

I have used a truma c3402 with the 5 position control device and to make things clear it has markings of water 60,water 40, off , heating/water and heating /water 60. ( I can only assume the higher output c 6000 with the same control has the same wiring harnes and should work equally well)

The Red light "and need to reset" has always presented a problem to those wishing to do this and there is no joy to be had from breaking into the temperature sensor circuit as it is designed for the boiler to stay full on if it goes open circuit.

Obviously Truma left a means for themselves to retro fit a timer.
A swift visit to the back of the control knob rear reveals about 10 wires :? fortunately they provide one that leaves the red reset circuit intact and switches the boiler off from whatever the control is set at by simply making it open circuit.

This allows the boiler to be controlled by the various means i ve mentioned above and taking the case of a timer all thats needed is simply breaking the one wire circuit and putting each end across the timer relay which will open and close the circuit acording to the timer settings.

Just for a laugh the cryptic colour of the wire is that a middle age man fears most :lol:

could you guys club together and pay my membership from the money you ll save :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

You are really making us work too hard - not certain that you deserve that subscription!!!


----------



## peejay

Strange that you feel the need to open another account when you've still got 3 posts left on the other one. 

I think its also against the rules.

Pete


----------



## joesamps

peejay said:


> Strange that you feel the need to open another account when you've still got 3 posts left on the other one.
> 
> I think its also against the rules.
> 
> Pete


I ve done you all a favour, put it on this forum so it ranks high on google and it ll help others looking for a solution and all you can say is the above and feel it just to do so.

uncharitable - and please dont have us all assume you ve never broken a rule in your life.


----------



## pippin

_Just for a laugh the cryptic colour of the wire is that a middle age man fears most _

As a middle-aged man - well okay, an old codger - I fear lots of things, including losing the power of reasoning.

Still haven't worked it out!!


----------



## camallison

>> Just for a laugh the cryptic colour of the wire is that a middle age man fears most

Grey - as in grey hair.

Colin

PS - must be because there aint a bald colour!


----------



## wackywyco

In an attempt to overcome the same problem I found a 12v remote operation device on Ebay. This has a remote on/off key fob type control and a box with 4 wires to be wired into the switch you want to operate. Magic I thought, two minute job Ithought. Took the Trauma switch apart expecting a couple of wires !!!! NO CHANCE.. not being a genius it was back together sharpish and yet another "good idea gadget" resigned to the cupboard!


----------



## pippin

Wacky - two of the wires would be for 12V to operate the timer, the other two for the switch contacts.

So, not too difficult - but then I am an electronics expert. (boast, brag, show-off!)

If you would like another go at it then just PM me and I will try to talk you through it.


----------



## joesamps

you got the wrong coloured wire.

The gray one is the thermostat link for heating and water only and its the YELLOW wire that controls all settings.

I m now waiting for the remote and frost stat to turn up and have measured the watts consumed on "standbye" at a negligible 0.2w in anticipation.

The timer was £5.45, remote switch £6 and the frost stat to be mounted near the boiler and set at 3 degrees £12.


----------



## dolcefarniente

Could anybody be bothered with all that.


----------



## CurlyBoy

dolcefarniente said:


> Could anybody be bothered with all that.


..........nope........... :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## billywiz

*Timer for truma heater*

I would be interested in doing this with the timer and remote could you put a schematic wiring diagrame on 
Thanks
Billy wiz


----------



## frankly

Good grief!
Is it the aim of some of you to make this really the snottiest, rudest, most ignorant and narrow minded forum ever? Merely for ungrateful bigots? Why? Why on earth can't you live and let live? Is this how you conduct your "real" lives? Assuming you DO have real lives? Bunch of mannerless bullies! (Some of you!)
There, glad i have that off my chest, now bracing myself for rudeness aimed in my direction!
Thank you joesamps, your post is appreciated by some of us at least!


----------



## dolcefarniente

All he had to do was post the full details at the start instead of the pointless tease and all would have been well. :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc

we all like to make improvements or add stuff to our vans-but i'm bored with the tease of how to do this . . . if U got a tip & want to share it great - share it !


----------



## vicdicdoc

frankly said:


> Good grief!
> Is it the aim of some of you to make this really the snottiest, rudest, most ignorant and narrow minded forum ever? Merely for ungrateful bigots? Why? Why on earth can't you live and let live? Is this how you conduct your "real" lives? Assuming you DO have real lives? Bunch of mannerless bullies! (Some of you!)
> There, glad i have that off my chest, now bracing myself for rudeness aimed in my direction!
> Thank you joesamps, your post is appreciated by some of us at least!


I wish i had a real life - this one is just my practice life :wink:


----------



## silicongyro

*Schematic diagram!*

Following this thread, I worked out a system some years ago to achieve the same result. This has the advantage of not drawing any current when timer or switch is "off".
Instead of interrupting the grey wire, in my scheme you interrupt the violet and black wires (which should be joined together as a pair ). These wires go to pin 1 and pin 2 of the control panel connector, and carry the 12v to the control panel - the wires are doubled up presumably for voltage drop reasons.
Then set the control switch to whatever you desire, and it will come on when the timer/remote switch re joins the two wires.

For the electronic buffs I have enclosed a schematic of the panel which will clarify what I have achieved. It has worked perfectly for several years at nearly no cost!

good luck !


----------



## bigcats30

Do any of you guys search caravan forums for this sort of info...because most I go on have the info for this on them.

And seeing as its the same systems!


----------



## mirkougolini

*TRUMA COMBI Remote Comtrol*

hello all,

my I suggest to visit my web site?

web.tiscali.it/mirkougolini

I relized a device that allows to control the Truma combi.

It is also possible to set a 24 h Timer

Regards

Mirko Ugolini


----------



## Techno100

Very good , what is the cost involved?
Also welcome to the forum and congratulations on subscribing so quickly


----------



## Techno100

I have read the manual for this about 4 times over now and think a lot of what it does is very much to be desired. 
The full package if I've understood it correctly? means that if my Strikeback 
alarm goes off the MRC unit will text me. I'd need Eddie (Vanbitz) to help me locate a signal to send to the I/O module.
I also understand that the regular Truma 6002 control knob is just a potentiometer and very imprecise. The MRC is digitally controlled in 60 precise steps of temperature and individual setting of heat can be set for any of the hours around the clock. This can be achieved by remote/bluetooth or SMS. 8)
I may have to dig out the wife's old Xperia X10i Android phone


----------



## mirkougolini

Hy Andy,

this is my city:
http://www.pesarourbino.com

For the questions...

a)
The full package if I've understood it correctly? means that if my Strikeback alarm goes off the MRC unit will text me. I'd need Eddie (Vanbitz) to help me locate a signal to send to the I/O module.

R: The full package allows to take a signal and to send one Allarm SMS to you. The Strikeback Allarm has the possibility to add one (Additional Rear Sirens) page 17 of the manual.
So you can take the signal from there.

b) I also understand that the regular Truma 6002 control knob is just a potentiometer and very imprecise. The MRC is digitally controlled in 60 precise steps of temperature and individual setting of heat can be set for any of the hours around the clock. This can be achieved by remote/bluetooth or SMS. Cool

R: Sure all correct

c) I may have to dig out the wife's

R: my be you have to buy a new mobiole to your wife too. 

Mirko


----------



## Techno100

I did I bought the wife a nice new 4s from Les (saddletramp) 

No sim but I've booted it up and downloaded the APP. I'd forgotten how rubbish this phone is but it'll do INVIA=SEND









EDIT beautiful City 8)


----------



## mirkougolini

Woow it works.  

Great 


Mirko


----------



## mirkougolini

*MRC*

Andy

Now I start to setup the App for localization in different languages.

Thaks for the moment

Mirko


----------



## Techno100

Practicing for Sorrento 8) 
I'll drink to that


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hello,

Mirko this looks a great bit of kit / software.

Andy, have you had a go at building one yet?


----------



## Techno100

It's a bit beyond me but I'm going to have a go at fitting it on mine and fully testing it. I can't resist a challenge :lol: 
I like the idea that I can fire the heating up when my van is in storage 12 miles away so it is warm when I arrive 8)

The App is very intuitive even in Italian I can grasp all the settings etc.
I think I'll just need to buy 2 UK sims on texting only deal


----------



## camallison

Well, I just received a spam message from him - take that as you will.

Colin


----------



## Techno100

He may not realise that you are automatically subscribed to a thread if you post in it. Perhaps drawing your attention to it seeing as you have previously shown interest in boiler control.

Mirko has subscribed so I don't see him as a hit and run 5 poster


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Techno100 said:


> It's a bit beyond me but I'm going to have a go at fitting it on mine and fully testing it. I can't resist a challenge :lol:
> I like the idea that I can fire the heating up when my van is in storage 12 miles away so it is warm when I arrive 8)
> 
> The App is very intuitive even in Italian I can grasp all the settings etc.
> I think I'll just need to buy 2 UK sims on texting only deal


It was only a couple of weeks ago we was away in the Van and returning from a long walk I said to Suzy about an hours walk away, "It's a Pity we can't switch the heating on via the iPhone so the Van is nice and warm for us when we get back".

Looks very interesting.

(* I know the app is for Android rather than IOS)


----------



## Techno100

Yes I asked about Iphone but it is just too expensive to get it by Apple unfortunately


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> Mirko has subscribed so I don't see him as a hit and run 5 poster


Bet you wish you could advertise as widely for so little outlay! :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Zebedee said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mirko has subscribed so I don't see him as a hit and run 5 poster
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you wish you could advertise as widely for so little outlay! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :wink:
Click to expand...

At least he has bothered to subscribe, and I personally find the topic very interesting. Though I know where your coming from.


----------



## Techno100

I'm glad I'm now aware of this kit that I otherwise would be completely ignorant of. There is no selling information on his website.
I could equally have happened across it by accident and posted it myself.
:roll:

I also believe that it is unique for Truma 6002? Not like the Chinese spamming solars regulators etc at every opportunity and often not even related to the topic :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

He would be daft if he didn't consider marketing it, don't you think?

It looks a really interesting bit of kit and could be very useful in lots of circumstances.

Much less efficacious "inventions" have made a fortune - including those strap-on magnets that line up your fuel molecules and deliver greatly enhanced fuel economy! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Techno100

What about my auto change over relay? I know at least one person who has copied it with satisfaction , although I did have to answer many pm's :lol:

I just had to Google efficacious :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Was Google efficacious then?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Google is my number one tool 8)
I just considered the topic title "truma timer self fit solution." 
Fits the bill perfectly in fact far more than anyone could hope for?
I'd say he is keen perhaps but I wish him success.


----------



## Techno100

My most efficacious project will be that spare wheel support :wink:

OR maybe I've already done it with that BIG hole I cut in the side of my van :lol:


----------



## pippin

Was that effingcacious?


----------



## Techno100

pippin said:


> Was that effingcacious?


Touching cloth :lol:

Lilly the pink would be proud


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> *Lilly the pink* would be proud


And you said earlier that you didn't know what efficacious meant!! :lol:

Rather mendacious of you, you bounder - what!! 8O


----------



## Techno100

Wifey told me  so I googled but it all came flooding back. However despite recalling the song I did not know the meaning of the word :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Here we go again :lol: 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...2.57j5j0l2j62l2.5492&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Techno100

Back on topic :lol:

This could open the door to Iphone control at some point
http://www.arduinopassion.com/easy-arduino-control-bluetooth-low-energy/


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Techno100 said:


> Back on topic :lol:
> 
> This could open the door to Iphone control at some point
> http://www.arduinopassion.com/easy-arduino-control-bluetooth-low-energy/


There are some great gadgets out there if you have the time and/or inclination to take on a project.

For a while I have been thinking of using a Raspberry PI within the Van as a media center/entertainment hub (to run XBMC and MAME etc).

There will be loads of possible uses, as basically it is a PC the size of a Cigarette Packet (and it runs on 12v).

http://www.raspberrypi.org


----------



## Techno100

How do you interface or control it


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Techno100 said:


> How do you interface or control it


(Apologies to the OP for the thread drift)

Hi m8,

As it is basically a PC, it can be controlled any number of ways. It has USB and Ethernet ports built in.

It can be controlled with the like of a wired Keyboard, or via a bluetooth device or if Networked (wired or wireless) it can be controlled via telnetting into it from any networkable device (such as iPhone, Android, Laptop, etc). Any way you can connect to a normal PC, you can connect to the Raspberry PI.

There are also remote control apps available.

Take a look at this video to show how powerful a little device it is. This is it playing a full HD 1080p movie (via XBMC), not bad for something you can pick up for less than £30.






And this is it emulating some video games machines via MAME (which is what I want to set it up for the kids when I get round to it).


----------



## Techno100

I'm looking forwards to trialing the MRC unit next month I hope as it is not even built yet :lol: I will be the first 
I will of course put the install in my Rapido project just like all my other additions


----------



## pete4x4

I use a rapberrypi as a 12v media server running xbmc. I control it via an app on my ipad using my iPhone as a wifi router. Works reall well and uses about 0.2A playing video.
I use a 500gb USB dive for the video library.


----------



## Techno100

Where can I get the App for doing that stuff Pete? perhaps I'll grasp it better if I can browse the functions of it.


----------



## pete4x4

On the AppStore search for xbmc

It is only a media server app providing remote control for xbmc on a networked pc of which the rapberrypi is if connected via wifi or LAN.


----------



## pete4x4

I should also have said I'm running raspbmc on the pi which is xbmc specifically for the pi


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Pete,

I really need to pull my finger out and get this set up.

Has the RaspBMC software been upgraded to the Frodo build of XBMC or does it still use Eden? Also, does it work well with the plugins? (primarily 1Channel and Navi-X)

CHEERS


----------



## pete4x4

As far as I know the latest release of raspbmc 4 march is the frodo build. I don't have it yet as mine is stable.. I don't stream, just rip my own DVDs so haven't tried 1-channel and Navi-x.

I'm just an amateur as far as the pi and Linux is concerned but there are some amazing resources out there to help you achieve what you want.. Just do it!


----------



## pete4x4

I've just plugged my pi back in to a wireless network and its autoupdated to xbmc12 .0 which is frodo so Ian the answer to your question is a definite Yes!!!


----------



## camallison

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I really need to pull my finger out and get this set up.
> 
> Has the RaspBMC software been upgraded to the Frodo build of XBMC or does it still use Eden? Also, does it work well with the plugins? (primarily 1Channel and Navi-X)
> 
> CHEERS


I can also confirm that it is now the Frodo build, and works with the majority of XBMC plug-ins. the RaspBMC package was written and compiled by an 18-year old genius - makes you feel very old 

Colin


----------



## Anakin

silicongyro said:


> Following this thread, I worked out a system some years ago to achieve the same result. This has the advantage of not drawing any current when timer or switch is "off".
> Instead of interrupting the grey wire, in my scheme you interrupt the violet and black wires (which should be joined together as a pair ). These wires go to pin 1 and pin 2 of the control panel connector, and carry the 12v to the control panel - the wires are doubled up presumably for voltage drop reasons.
> Then set the control switch to whatever you desire, and it will come on when the timer/remote switch re joins the two wires.
> 
> For the electronic buffs I have enclosed a schematic of the panel which will clarify what I have achieved. It has worked perfectly for several years at nearly no cost!
> 
> good luck !


Anyone have the schematic of the other control?


----------

